# Black ink problems with my Epson WF 7110 w/ CISS



## Master Mix (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello everybody,

I have an Epson Workforce WF-7110 with a CISS from Cobra. 

Everything was working fine and had beautiful prints up until about two weeks ago when the printer would no longer print black ink. I did several nozzle checks and cleanings until the nozzle checks looked good and printed a few items. A few days later the black ink stopped up on me again and I did the same thing until everything looked normal. 

About a week ago after printing an image to press for a cell phone case, I noticed that the black wasn't as dark as it usually is, but I still went through the entire sublimation process. After removing the plate from the heat press I noticed the black ink seemed to spread (see attached image 1). It did not look like that after printing only after putting it under the heat press.

Initially I thought it was an issue with my heat press, but every other color looked fine except for the black. I tried my usual process several other times and got the same results. Next I printed a test page on regular paper and got strange black lines only around the black text (see image 2). 

I have already reprimed the black ink cartridge, wiped the bottom of the printhead, and blownout the printhead with the Cobra Clog Buster and still getting the same results. I even tried with a different heat press and still the same issue. 

Even when the printing looks halfway normal (see image 3) after adding the image to a plate and pressing it the results look like this (see image 4). Again this is only happening with the black ink. 

I would truly appreciate any assistance if anybody can lend a hand cause I'm in a serious bind here. Thank you.


----------



## argentwear25 (Jul 20, 2013)

I recently started having the same issue with my printer I am running the same printer and inks, were you able to figure out what was going on with the black ink?!


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

I have the same printer and inks though I use refillable carts (hate the CISS) I haven't had any problems like you describe though interested to hear and see what's going on and what caused that if someone does know. Thanks for the post but sorry I cannot help.


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

Before this becomes a wild goose chase, we had a very similar issue here just last week. Turns out, her tubes were switched so the inks weren't going to the correct print heads.

When toubleshooting these problems; forget everything you think you know and CHECK EVERYTHING from the beginning (simplest) to the end (more complex).


----------



## Master Mix (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey everybody the issue was a severely clogged black print head. I went about 8 days without printing and that's when the trouble started. I know never to go that long again without printing something.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Master Mix said:


> Hey everybody the issue was a severely clogged black print head. I went about 8 days without printing and that's when the trouble started. I know never to go that long again without printing something.


Yep, you need to print "something" every couple days just to make sure that doesn't happen. I have a small 2" x 8" rainbow pattern with greyscale to black on both ends graphic that I print every 3 days ...depending on your climate you may need to do more often or not......glad you got it working.


----------

